# Hoyt Katera LOUD string stopper



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Do you have a VERY small spave between the stopper and the string? If not, that can make em loud.


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

Try a bowjacks, Ihere they work great thinking of gettin one for myself, think they make them to fit for that application, could be wrong though.


----------



## ProHuntR (Jun 5, 2010)

*hoyt katera*

What I did to my katera to stop that loud string noise was cut out the the factory rubber string stopper and replace it with a limbsaver mini. Helped out big time.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

ProHuntR said:


> What I did to my katera to stop that loud string noise was cut out the the factory rubber string stopper and replace it with a limbsaver mini. Helped out big time.


OK so you just removed the rubber piece? How did you then attach the limbsaver? Any chance you could post a picture? I like the bow but that bang is really bad. Seems like designing it with that post rather than a screw in sucks since it limits how you can customize the bow. MAybe Hoyt makes a replacement rubber piece?


----------



## ProHuntR (Jun 5, 2010)

On the factory string stopper cut off rubber stop where the rubber and plactic meets. Hoyt used some type of adhesive to adhere rubber to rod. On the limbsaver mini its a adhesive that you stick it onto the rod of the string stopper. I'll try and post pix up later tonite.


Ode1891 said:


> OK so you just removed the rubber piece? How did you then attach the limbsaver? Any chance you could post a picture? I like the bow but that bang is really bad. Seems like designing it with that post rather than a screw in sucks since it limits how you can customize the bow. MAybe Hoyt makes a replacement rubber piece?


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

What I did to make mine quite was remove it and not put anything on. 

My bow is super quite and is actually more quite shooting my field arrows that weigh 318 grains without it then it was last year shooting the 365 grain 3-39s I hunt with the stop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB_2579 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm interested in this also ... I shoot a Hoyt Vectrix Plus , and have been wondering about after market string stops. Could you not buy a front mount type , that screws in under your stabilizer ?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

added a vibekiller rubber stopper to mine, from coolhandluke on here, was great. soft and my kat xl was quiet with bowjax on the string only


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

I use a the Bow Rattler on the Hoyt's and they are a million times better than the stock. I tried cutting off the original stopper and replacing it with a limb saver, but I was always afraid it would fall off from the beating it takes. If you order a Rattler, make sure you take a close measurement so it fits correctly.


----------



## BigB_2579 (Jul 21, 2011)

Devilfan said:


> I use a the Bow Rattler on the Hoyt's and they are a million times better than the stock. I tried cutting off the original stopper and replacing it with a limb saver, but I was always afraid it would fall off from the beating it takes. If you order a Rattler, make sure you take a close measurement so it fits correctly.


Bow Rattler are the ones I've glanced at ... To put one on a Hoyt , do you have to get a front type mount , or do they make one to fit in the back of a Hoyt riser without threads ?


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

If you have a Hoyt with the string stopper, you can order a Rattler that will go in the same hole as the stock one. All you do is loosen the set screws, slide the stock out, and slide the new one in and tighten the set screws. You'll need to measure from that hole to the string as a measurement. If you do order one, just double check on the place to measure. I did mine a while ago, but I think I am correct.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

This will make a Huge difference...http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=855628


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

I have two Katera's, the only thing better is a great pair of .... NAH, that would get me in trouble for sure.

Neither are noisy, and the stop is set up to barely contact the string. One has a (early) Fuse stop with an offset head. The other wears a stop from a Alphaburner with the flat surface I grabbed on AT. Both originals "blew their tops". I have replacement stoppers in my 3D quiver and hunting pak.


----------



## ProHuntR (Jun 5, 2010)

sorry for late posting. couldn't seem to figure how to attach photo.


----------



## ProHuntR (Jun 5, 2010)

sorry for the bad pix. the best i can do for now.


----------



## ProHuntR (Jun 5, 2010)

it works great. i must have shot over 300 arrows with it and its still holding up good. but it really helps out on the noise level quite a bit compared to the original material.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Stopped by Lancaster Archery Supply. Several guys there seemed well aware of the noise issue from the string stopper. The original is made out of a really hard rubber. Moose showed me another version made with a softer rubber, FUSE Stealth Shot Rear mount. He also put on some string whiskers. It is quieter, but it is still one of the loader bows I've owned with a string stopper. With three or four of us target shooting, my bow is the one that stands out for noise. No big deal since the arrow gets there pretty quick


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

ProHuntR said:


> sorry for the bad pix. the best i can do for now.
> View attachment 1146520


Thanks for the picture


----------



## huntnutsbro (May 19, 2007)

i used a replacement end off of an sts string stop. slid on after a bit of trimming. was quieter then anything else i tryed.


----------

